# Found a rod holder



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

I found what looks like a custom made rod holder at the mouth of the Bernard. It has initials welded on it. Text me the initials and I’d be happy to get it back to you. 

My cell is 601-616-2121


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

How about HG? Lol

Cool of you trying to get back that rod holder I'll give you a green.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

Is it aluminum?


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

I believe it is aluminum


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

I would message sharkchum, it is likely his.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

JR on it?


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

Close. There is a J.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

Thats surely sharkchum's. probably had too many miller lites that day


----------

